# Looking for help Shipping furniture to Australia



## katsgraphics

IF YOU ARE LOOKING FOR A TRUSTED REMOVALIST, THEN YOU MAY ALREADY HAVE STARTED THE PROCESS OF EMIGRATING TO AUSTRALIA, AND YOU NOW WANT HELP IN SHIPPING YOUR FURNITURE AND PERSONAL ITEMS TO AUSTRALIA. 

SHIPPING FURNITURE TO AUSTRALIA WITH Matthew James Removals Global Relocations

The estimated time of arrival for full containers is 6-8 weeks and 8-12 weeks for a shared container service to Australia. 

CALL NOW 0044(0)1322 251 000


----------

